

Which is the best chess app for the ipad? - appcolumn
http://www.appcolumn.com/games/which-is-the-best-chess-app-for-the-ipad

======
darylteo
A post about deciding what is the best chess app, and it only talks about one.

What about, say, ChessWithFriends? I've not tried either, but I'd like to know
what were the differences if I wanted to get one.

~~~
appcolumn
I see your point but the title was really just a lead into what I feel is the
best Chess app for the iPad. I've only just started on my new app review site
and writing isn't my strong point either. I'm sure I'll improve with time but
thanks for the feedback.

